# Bell albino leopard gecko



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

I recently got a bell albino leopard gecko from Ark Reptiles and I have noticed she has really orange coloured eyes. I have had bells before and none of them had eyes that colour, does anyone know what causes it?


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm wondering if one of the parents was Enigma because they are typical of the Bell Engma eyes....perhaps a handed down trait ?


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

looks like a normal bell albino eye to me.

due to the lack of black pigment the eye shows its natural colour(red) due to having a flow of blood.

Check out my website, im selling both bell Albino and Bell Enigma and yours are the same red eyes to the bell albino.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Bell enigmas always have different coloured eyes to normal bells. They definately are not normal coloured eyes for bells, yes bells always have red pupils but her actual eyes are orange. Normal bells have a kinda creamy coloured eye with a red pupil.


I suspect it is because she has tangerine bell parents but it is certainly pretty

This is what bell albino eyes normally look like...


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I can see the orange colour you`re on about - either side of the red iris, there seems to be some nice orange coloured, streaky veining. As you said, prob her overall colour having an influence and that of her parents - pretty much in the same way hair colour and skin tone are linked to eye colour in humans.

Tremper Enigmas have orange eyes, and Bell Enigmas are more red in case anyone was wondering


----------

